# Oil leak at vacuum pump - effects?



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

2006 Jetta 2.5 automatic.

Found oil leak at vacuum pump. Not bad, but wet.
What are the consequences of the leak? Can I continue to drive for a while, carefully monitoring oil level? 
Pump itself does not appear to be bad. 

Found estimates from $800-$1,000 for labor (puh).


----------



## Master_P (Feb 10, 2012)

Consequences? You lose oil. 😁

You can keep driving. You may want to look into to a vacuum pump block off kit to save some money.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks. 
Pump still seems to be working, no codes. 
I will look into the 'delete' kit; but the biggest issue with the leak is to get TO the pump (used pumps not that expansive even if current one would be or go bad). 
I assume that part (PITA) remains with the vacuum pump block off kit?


----------



## Master_P (Feb 10, 2012)

The block off kit will delete the vacuum pump so it can't leak. You plumb a line from the brake booster to the intake for brake assist.

Labor is high b/c the VW approved process for replacing the vacuum pump in your car requires dropping the transmission. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Master_P said:


> The block off kit will delete the vacuum pump so it can't leak. You plumb a line from the brake booster to the intake for brake assist.
> Labor is high b/c the VW approved process for replacing the vacuum pump in your car requires dropping the transmission.


And the non approved ghetto fix DIY process for sealing up the vacuum pump (or installing the block off kit) is done how? 
Is there a DIY out there showing how its done (seal or block off)?


----------



## Master_P (Feb 10, 2012)

vtraudt said:


> And the non approved ghetto fix DIY process for sealing up the vacuum pump (or installing the block off kit) is done how?
> Is there a DIY out there showing how its done (seal or block off)?


HumbleMechanic on YT has a DIY for replacing the vacuum pump without dropping the transmission. His method is not VW approved because it requires removing the vacuum pump cover, and the pump is supposed to be a sealed unit. Therefore, removing the cover will void the warranty. You would remove/install the pump by flipping it upside down over the automatic shift selector lever, and then reinstalling the pump cover. This gives you enough clearance to remove/install the pump.

If you go with a block off plate, then you would remove the old pump by following the process in HM's video. The block off plate simply screws in. If you can get that far, then the rest of the block off plate/vacuum pump delete kit is fairly intuitive (for the mechanically inclined).


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Master_P said:


> HumbleMechanic on YT has a DIY for replacing the vacuum pump without dropping the transmission. His method is not VW approved because it requires removing the vacuum pump cover, and the pump is supposed to be a sealed unit. Therefore, removing the cover will void the warranty. You would remove/install the pump by flipping it upside down over the automatic shift selector lever, and then reinstalling the pump cover. This gives you enough clearance to remove/install the pump.
> 
> If you go with a block off plate, then you would remove the old pump by following the process in HM's video. The block off plate simply screws in. If you can get that far, then the rest of the block off plate/vacuum pump delete kit is fairly intuitive (for the mechanically inclined).


For reference, here is the link the HumbleMechanic video. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvMWRCR7y_E

Before deciding "seal and reuse" "delete" or "new": What is the pump actual used for? What changes when using the 'delete' kit?


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Bentley recently released a guide for 2.5L BGP, BGQ, BTK, CBTA, CBUA and CCCA engines, removal and installation of pump gasket.

https://wiki.bentleypublishers.com/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=131891209

A pdf version is included as well.


----------

